# Computer Geek or Serial Killer - Quiz



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you tell the difference between a computer geek and a serial killer? 

Take this quiz and see if you can differentiate - you may be surprised at the results!! 

http://www.malevole.com/mv/misc/killerquiz/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

6/10 interesting.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

lol...8/10


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

lol...8/10


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

8/10 for me.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

7/10. Thats better then most of my tests at school...If only there was an 'Idetifing serial killers 101' course at my school.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Actually made 9 out of 10. Wonder if that means anything?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

9/10 for me, too.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Ummm, 10/10 I don't know if thats good or bad


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

8 out of 10. Not too bad for me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

6/10 shucks geuss I ll never get that thing programed


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

9/10- goofed on a computer geek


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I got 7/10.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

7/10
Playfx, that's good news in case you ever end up in an abandoned house with a stranger. Trust your instincts.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

7/10 No wonder geeks scare me,
I thought it was just the pocket protectors that gave me the willies.....


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dang...only 6/10


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

10/10 ...I think I'd make a good juror lol


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

7/10 i thought i would do worse...


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I just saw this and couldn't resist. I got 10/10...You'd spot Hannibal Lector in seconds at an Open Source conference. Your liver's safe.

Good to know lol*


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Only 6 out of 10 for me. I guess I'm too trusting of people and a poor judge of character. hehehe.....no wonder I keep inviting all the NJ haunters back into my house!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I got 10/10, I just don't know which group I've been associating with?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got 10 out of 10 too


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

trishaanne said:


> Only 6 out of 10 for me. I guess I'm too trusting of people and a poor judge of character. hehehe.....no wonder I keep inviting all the NJ haunters back into my house!


This made me laugh, to funny!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

well.. I'm in the 8/10 crew.. hmmmmmmmmmm and Play..I'm worried about you and your abbilites..lol


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

10/10 for me. how screwed up must I be.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Wheres my pic...guess I have to keep trying


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

My score was 8/10


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

eek...I only got 4/10.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

7/10 After I got the first one wrong, I was thinking I would be 0/10


----------

